# How you recognize if the rbp are male or female?



## Someone (Apr 4, 2006)

How you recognize if the rbp are male or female?

thanks


----------



## boontje (Mar 27, 2005)

you cannot tell from the look of them,
you'll have to breed to know for sure


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

donate money to p-fury
:laugh:

they are sexually dimorphic (sp), meaning u cant tell them apart from looking at them.

is it sexually dimorphic or not sexually dimorphic, cant remember


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

there has to be some behavioral signs. anyone have any insight?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

but male usally smller then female


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

thats as much as i know too. usualy for all animals females are bigger. 
except humans ofcourse.

but the smaller one can be just younger not male. so that doesnt really help identify


----------



## Badrad1532 (Apr 15, 2006)

Males are usually smaller than females.


----------



## Someone (Apr 4, 2006)

OK and thanks.


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

males are not alway's smaller than females. I dont think its even a proven fact. Your best bet is to let them breed then you can tell.


----------



## Someone (Apr 4, 2006)

When they breed? In what season of the year?
Ah, when they come to puberty ?

:O


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

From when their young it takes about 18 months for them to finalyl breed. Or at the 5-6" mark


----------



## Phenixx (Mar 19, 2006)

Great advice guys thx


----------



## rubina (Apr 18, 2006)

Our 3 females are much bigger that the 2 males.
And the females are more meaty...ie fat.
Serious b******









And the females are more red as well...


----------



## rocker (Aug 12, 2005)

y dont u shut your mouth.

just because your female reds are bigger tha your reds doesnt mean our or anyone elses is/

"And the females are more red as well"?
get off whatever your smoking. Show thats a porven fact not some bullshit u made up to look smart.


----------



## Someone (Apr 4, 2006)

rocker said:


> y dont u shut your mouth.
> 
> just because your female reds are bigger tha your reds doesnt mean our or anyone elses is/
> 
> ...


If you say so..I ain't in it


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

rocker said:


> y dont u shut your mouth.
> 
> just because your female reds are bigger tha your reds doesnt mean our or anyone elses is/
> 
> ...


Woa easy there big guy!!!
His jsut stating what his fish looks like! Man good way to jump one someone for posting!!


----------

